# New label



## midwestwine (May 6, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2011)

I like it alot.


----------



## Flem (May 6, 2011)

Awesome label!


----------



## Sirs (May 6, 2011)

very nice really good


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Totally different and I like it a lot!


----------



## robie (May 6, 2011)

Very nice. A real eye-catcher!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 6, 2011)

A little different = A lot nice! Good job.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

LOVE IT! Very classy and modern...


----------



## roblloyd (May 6, 2011)

I don't like it. Rip them off and start over.

Just kidding. That looks great. How did you do it? Is that a standard size avery label?


----------



## midwestwine (May 6, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I don't like it. Rip them off and start over.
> 
> Just kidding. That looks great. How did you do it? Is that a standard size avery label?



I use the 4th and vine #33000 plain label and The Labeler software.


----------

